# Open Show Wills Point Texas 4/11/09 9:30 a.m.



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

The weather was perfect, the day was fun, exhibitors and horses alike had a great time. This first show, in a four-part series, will award belt buckles in each division, as well as one for Super Horse and Super Exhibitor. 









Colin Black and Goldie









Katie Stroud and Chocolate









Zoe and Misti Henderson with Butterfly









Randy Sadler and Belle









Colin Black and Goldie

The next show is June 20, NFCC He Reigns Arena, Wills Point, TX. Don't miss the fun!


----------



## photocowgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Wished I lived closer...or there were shows like that around here.

That last photo is really great!


----------



## CarrieLewis (Jan 16, 2008)

photocowgirl said:


> Wished I lived closer...or there were shows like that around here.
> 
> That last photo is really great!


Yes, Goldie is a trooper. She is willing and able ... bless her beautiful heart!

We wish you lived closer too!


----------

